# Gestion /root/.ccache ?

## b_Q

Allo

Ath1-1 root # ccache -s

cache hit                          32314

cache miss                         70405

called for link                    14010

multiple source files                471

compile failed                      1247

preprocessor error                   203

not a C/C++ file                    3761

autoconf compile/link              21232

unsupported compiler option         8245

no input file                       5915

files in cache                    140810

cache size                           1.2 Gbytes    <-----------! 

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes

Depuis environ 3 semaines /var a sa partition 2G.

et

/ est une partition 2G maintenant occupée a 77.3%.

/root aussi devrait avoir sa partition 2G+ ?

(espace disponible)

ou

ccache -c ?

ou

ccache -M x ?

Que faites-vous?

Merci.

----------

## avendesora

```
# ccache -M 1G
```

ou

```
# ccache -M 200M
```

Ca devrait marcher.

```
ccache -c 
```

est supposé nettoyer ton cache seulement, pas le limiter en taille.

----------

## b_Q

Merci pour le feedback.

Comme j'ai beaucoup d'espace disponible

/root/.ccache a maintenant sa propre partition 2G.

C'est fort probablement de l'"overkill".

Obtimiserai plus tard suite à plus d'expériences ici.

----------

